# Guide for Smoking Weed out of a Hookah



## Lethalt0ke (Jun 17, 2011)

Guide for Smoking Weed out of a Hookah

Part 1 Bowl

There are 2 viable ways when it comes to smoking weed out of a hookah
1: Pack a regular bowl of shisha and add weed in the middle of 2 layers of shisha.
2: Either buy a smaller bowl or put down a quarter size screen in the Hookah bowl and
use a lighter instead of coals. 
The hookah is a very heavy hitter and without a screen in your bowl you will waste alot of weed
but using a screen with fix this and you will be able to get Massive hits.

Part 2 Hose

When smoking weed out of a hookah you will need to make sure you get a washable hose. This is not
hard most Hookahs come with washable hoses.

Cleaning your hose is a very important part, you will need to clean your hose after every few sessions.
Making sure your hose is clean will make sure your getting them massive hits. Resin is very sticky and
regular tap water wont do the trick you will need to use Salt and Alcohol. Fill the hose with this mixture
blow and wiggle the hose so it fills the entire hose, you will then need to keep moving the hose around.
Cover one side and blow in the other and do the same for the other side. After about 20 mins blow hard so
all of the alcohol and resin comes out then rinse with hot water and blow a few times do this till you
your hose is cleaned out.

Part 3 Stem and shaft

Anyone that has ever smoked alot of weed out of a hookah will know that the stem fills up with alot of 
resin and for a poor pot head or just some one that can't get weed right off hand this is a gold mine.
I like smoking out of the hookah for this reason after awhile the stem will seal up with resin and this
is when i start making poor mans hash lol

Cleaning the stem and shaft is easy after getting all the resin out with a long brush soak them in the
same Salt and alcohol mix for about 30 mins then rinse with hot water very easy.

Part 4 Big vs Small

In my Option the smaller hookahs are better for weed for a few reasons but thats only if you get a good
small hookah and not a cheap one. They are easier to hide and light when using a lighter just to name a 
few reasons but the large hookahs will work just as well in the smoking department and even better in 
cooling the smoke. The large hookahs are better for Shisha..

Part 5 Conclusion

People will say smoking weed out of the Hookah will ruin it but that is false, yes you will need to clean
it alot more then if you were only smoking shisha. I personally think the hookah is an amazing smoking
tool and allows for just as big of hits as a bong and sometimes bigger. It's really all my option I love
smoking the magic hookah and always have weed or shisha it dont matter and if you follow these steps you
will too...


----------



## Sassy-Cindy (Oct 11, 2016)

Lethalt0ke said:


> Guide for Smoking Weed out of a Hookah
> 
> Part 1 Bowl
> 
> ...


It's been over 20 years since I have smoked weed out of a hookah! Back then we used to fill the bowl up with weed and have the greatest time sitting around it and laughing our asses off! However, back then a bag of weed was $10.00. Yes, it was sold as sandwich bags full of weed not by weight. Those were the good days!! I really think weed prices have gotten out of control and like dumbasses ,(including me) we keep paying but that's another topic!

I bought my hubby a hookah for his birthday and since it has been so long since I've used a hookah I wanted to find out how to smoke weed in it because weed isn't cheap anymore! So, your saying either sandwich the weed between some shisha or lay a screen down on top of the bowl before adding the weed? I guess he will figure out over time the best way to use it but I don't think he'll like the idea of adding shisha to the bowl. It's too bad he can't just fill the bowl up every time!!


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Bob Zmuda (Oct 11, 2016)

Step 1: graduate high school. 

Step 2: toss the hooka and get a bong.


----------

